# Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)



## raychan (11. Oktober 2009)

*Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Hallo,

ich wusste jetzt nicht in welchen Thread ich die Frage sollte. Sry vorraus 

also,

Ich wollte ein

Asus M4A785TD-M EVO (µATX AM3)
AMD Phenom II X4 905e (da nur 65 Watt)
Silverstone SST-GD02S

CPU Kühler: Scythe Shuriken (6cm hoch)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power PRO P7 550W (mindestens 550 Watt & Kabelmanagement )

Ist das Netzteil und der CPU Kühler das Leiseste was es gibt für die kleine umgebung oder gibt es noch bessere die so klein sind und leise ?

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen.
Danke vorraus


----------



## adler93 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Das DarkPower von Bequiet gehört nicht zu den kleinen Netzteilen sondern ist schon ziemlich groß ! Außerdem reicht ein 400W Netzteil auch schon völlig aus und wäre für den HTPC auch überdimensioniert da du ja keine Grafikkarte einbaust ! Mein Vorschlag wäre das Netztei:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 400 Watt - Enermax PRO82+ 385W
Ist auch nicht zu groß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Du könntest den Big Shuriken nehmen und einen leiseren Lüfter drauf montieren.


----------



## raychan (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Die Leistung vom Netzteil brauch ich. Da eine PCI-E Grafikkarte reinkommt.
Und sind die Größen nicht alle gleich bei ATX Netzteile?

Außerdem hät ich gern Kabelmanagement

Was wäre den ein guter Leiser Lüfter für den Big Shuriken?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Ein 350 Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet (L7) würde auch locker reichen 
zum Cpu Kühler Skythe Shuriken oder Big Shuriken


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Shuriken, oder besser, so denn er passt, der Big Shuriken.
Solltest aber am besten noch 'nen 25mm hohen Lüfter bestellen.

Beim 'normalen' ein 92x25mm, beim Big ein 120x25mm, 4pin PWM Anschluss ist ratsam.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Der normale Shuriken hat aber einen 100er Lüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Richtig, aber die Befestigung von der Klammer ist für 92mm Lüfter.
Und wo kann man 100x25mm Lüfter kaufen?


----------



## raychan (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

von den Shuriken passen beide Modelle aufs Mainboard.

Ich denk mal der Big mit 120mm Lüfter wäre besser.

Welcher ist den der Leiste Lüfter in 120mm x 25mm? Der es natürlich auch schaft den X4 905e zukühlen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Sollte nicht leise sein sondern ein gutes Lager haben und 4pin PWM Anschluss, da der ja runtergeregelt wird, je nach Last.
Von daher kannst einfach 'irgendwas' kaufen...
Würde was mit 2000 Drehungen kaufen.

davon einen, außer den beiden Arctics ohne wirklichen Rahmen.

Ich würd den Noiseblocker nehmen, ansonsten einen Scythe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wo kann man 100x25mm Lüfter kaufen?


Na im Internet.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=coolfan&xf=355_100~356_25


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Ja, aber wieviele davon haben einen 4pin PWM Anschluss? 
Das ist wichtig, wenn der vom Board geregelt werden soll.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Auch noch Extrawünsche?

Man kann auch per Adapter regeln, oder sich mit der Lautstärke abfinden.

Deswegen empfehle ich ja von vorne herein den Big Shuriken, da man da ja einen 120er drauf schnallen kann.


----------



## raychan (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler (AM3) und Netzteil (ATX) (wenig Platz da HTPC)*

Bringt es den HTPC zu Dämmen ?


----------

